# New Here, Just Sayin Hello



## ne_mn (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello

Usually spend a fair amount of time on NAT but majority still row crop over there so figured this would be another good forum to contribute to.

Do all the farming here for my dad. Do a little bit of grain and some small time custom work from time to time. Run some older stuff, hopefully in the next couple of days I'll get a chance to post some pics.

Live basically 50 mi west of duluth and a little south

Looks like a lot of good old threads to flip through!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome to Hay Talk from the other corner of Mn.

I didn't think there was much tillable ground there.I thought it was all trees and lakes.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Welcome MN Bro


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

welcome from a neighboring state.Glad you're on board! Mike


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome, Glad to have ya.


----------



## ne_mn (Nov 25, 2010)

There's still a few guys up here trying to farm. I think carlton county has over 10 dairy farms yet. A lot of swamp along with the trees and lakes.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello from KyFred


----------

